# Engine metal parts cleaning



## Roogar (Oct 28, 2016)

So like most of you I like to give my engine a good clean from time to time but I struggle to get the metal parts clean like the alternator and fuel rail, I can get some Ali cleaner from autosmart which is an acid based cleaner but not sure if it would be safe to use as it's quite potent stuff we use it to clean aluminium bodies on our tipper lorries at work.

What do you guys use?????????

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

